# Marijuana policy reform group urges nationwide boycott of Walmart



## Herm (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a follow up to the other story I posted a few days ago.

hxxp://www.wwmt.com/articles/margin-1373860-bottom-walmart.html



> WASHINGTON D.C. (NEWSCHANNEL 3)  The nation's largest marijuana police reform organization is urging shoppers across the country to boycott Walmart.
> 
> The Marijuana Policy Project's boycott call comes after the company terminated an employee, Joseph Casias of Battle Creek, for using medical marijuana.
> 
> ...


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 16, 2010)

Of course not the government would rather see people stumble around drooling on themselves on percocet cause they get their cut of that.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

easy enough to go to big lots instead...


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Or target fer that matter!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 16, 2010)

i miss payless and thriftys..


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

The old dairy queen! Dreamsicles and JOLT cola!


----------



## Diversified (Mar 16, 2010)

It may be a little hard for people that live in smaller towns where Walmart has built their Super Walmart stores and put all of the local merchants out of business. They have destroyed many small town shops and stores.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 17, 2010)

i aint goin there.. i dont like wal-mart to begin with.. u got 400 employees and 390 are sittin around talkin and not doin there damn job.. like seriously ppl.. yall made a store wit 50 some odd lines in it and i swear at most i ever seen is mayb 10 lines open at once.. screw wal-mart, i think that place should burn to the ground


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 18, 2010)

We have Meijers here...right down the road from super wal-mart.  Fred Meijers is what gave Walt the idea to put the groceries in with the rest of the retail...

I still use the local (privately owened) hardware, baitshop, gunstore, grocer/butcher, petshop, and greenhouse.  I support local small business whenever possible!  Only if I can't find it there will I go into Meijers, or if the price is just incredibly cheaper....and I NEVER shop Wal-Mart!!!!!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 18, 2010)

maybe it's just my town, but the walmart here has a high volume of overweight shoppers and their aisles are half the width of freds...  very uncomfortable shopping for a poor skinny guy like myself..
that and only 5% of the dang employees speak any English!!
I hardly ever shop there.  couple air pumps was the last thing..
I'm joining the boycott! :48:


----------



## MeatnCheese (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope, it isn't just your area.

I am overweight as well, but for crying out loud, when I see people come in to ANY store, and they are out of breath because they walked from the freaking handicapped spot to the front door...come on now.  They end up squeezing into one of those go kart chairs SOMEHOW.  They really need to stop using the machine and walk around.  It would do most of them wonders.

And for the 50 lines with 10 AT MOST open? That reminds me of one late night, my girlfriend and I were standing in a HUGE line.  There were 2 registers open.  3 employees standing on the other side of the check-outs, 2 of those people were tossing a ball back and forth.  We were in a line that went on around some clothing racks.  There were 3 more employees sitting on a desk at the customer service area.

I started shaking I was so angry.  What a poor way to run a business.  I hate WalMart, but do I go there?  Yep.  Should I?  Nope.  I will try harder to not go. Hate those damn late night employees too...they don't understand..."I need that pack of ham for a sandwich...can you get it for me please since you have the floor covered with wax and water crap?"  "Huh?"...  "The HAM...get me the ham that is right behind you please?" "Huh?"  "OH for crying out loud..move it!"

Sorry...passionate about Wally World.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 19, 2010)

Arson against an International store chain? Did I read that right?

Really? A post in this thread is promoting committing arson against Wal-Mart?

I think perhaps it's getting a bit carried away.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 19, 2010)

:yeahthat:

Geez Louise...  they're hardly the first employer to have a zero tolerance marijuana policy.  Welcome to the real world where most of us live...   We work very hard at keeping ourselves out of orange jumpsuits out here...  It's not my fave store to shop at and I avoid Malwart like a plague but I have a hard time getting caught up in all this evil empire stuff...

Peace~!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2010)

i can't really go to wal mart in tennessee....i never took spanish....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah...DOS...I didn't shop wal-mart way before all this boycott...I just don't believe in what they are doing to the american dream, and small business.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2010)

I have never been in a Walmart in my life, Sams Club either. Walmart sux, thier business stategy sux,thier employees suck, everything about Sam Walton's way of retail sux. I go to a farm store across the street from a Walmart and the parking lot looks like a free range mental institution.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 19, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> I have never been in a Walmart in my life, Sams Club either. Walmart sux, thier business stategy sux,thier employees suck, everything about Sam Walton's way of retail sux. I go to a farm store across the street from a Walmart and the parking lot looks like a free range mental institution.


 
Their business strategy is one of the best in the entire world. That's why they are the largest retailer in the world. 

Their employees are people right from your neighborhood. If you worked there, would you suddenly suck just because you decided to support your family by working there?

Everything about Sam Walton's way of retail is watched by every other retailer in the business and they try as hard as they can to copy it.

Your comments sound elitist. You just make fun of poor people or what?

It's like you're flaunting your supposed superiority. Walmart bashing is the easiest thing there is to do. Heck, lets hear what you think of Microsoft now. Wanna bash another extremely successful business?

Your post is a cliche.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Their business strategy is one of the best in the entire world. That's why they are the largest retailer in the world.
> 
> Their employees are people right from your neighborhood. If you worked there, would you suddenly suck just because you decided to support your family by working there?
> 
> ...


 

First off there is no "flaunting of supposed superiority", ( I don't even know how to flaunt) and I never said thier business stagety was'nt financialy successful. But thier stategy is to run thier competitors out of business, so they can dictate to manufacturers what the costs will be thereby causing a tidal wave of cut backs, unemployment and foriegn goods. If Walmart (and companys like them) actualy supported the American consumer by buying American made goods they might make a little less profit but then they could pay thier employees a living wage (many Walmart employees recieve food stamps, rent subsidies, and public assistance for health care, that other small businesses, like mine, have to pick up the tab for). This company has been sued for everything from gender, race, and political disrimination to locking cleaning personell in the stores overnight. If you look at the lawsuits they paid off (to aviod the public backlash ) you can't possbly hold this company up as a model of good business/comunity relations. They're not!
On a more personal note.....in many of your posts you often refer to people as elitist, uniformed, and a plethera of put downs. Anonimity, arrogance, and a key board are your friends I guess. You seldom, if ever, contribute anything of value (this includes your oppinions) to threads here. Most likely because if you treated people this way at arms leanght you'd be taking your meals thru a straw. I have no desire to trade barbs with you (I learned a long time ago, never argue with an idiot, people won't know who's who).
Have a nice day.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Yeah...DOS...I didn't shop wal-mart way before all this boycott...I just don't believe in what they are doing to the american dream, and small business.


 
*whast the american dream.. lol to take over the world.. be #1.. take take take?? ahahahahah thast all i see. this oil is mine... this country is mine.. lol the american dream.. come on...*
*on another note.. walmart got were it is by doing what most do to survive be better and cheaper then there compeditor...low income families great place to get babie diapers formula clothes.. like my kids would have starved if it wasnt for some of the things they had "cheaper" then the other stores...inflation is everywhere my friends. *
*LH*


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 19, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> First off there is no "flaunting of supposed superiority", ( I don't even know how to flaunt) and I never said thier business stagety was'nt financialy successful. But thier stategy is to run thier competitors out of business, so they can dictate to manufacturers what the costs will be thereby causing a tidal wave of cut backs, unemployment and foriegn goods. If Walmart (and companys like them) actualy supported the American consumer by buying American made goods they might make a little less profit but then they could pay thier employees a living wage (many Walmart employees recieve food stamps, rent subsidies, and public assistance for health care, that other small businesses, like mine, have to pick up the tab for). This company has been sued for everything from gender, race, and political disrimination to locking cleaning personell in the stores overnight. If you look at the lawsuits they paid off (to aviod the public backlash ) you can't possbly hold this company up as a model of good business/comunity relations. They're not!
> On a more personal note.....in many of your posts you often refer to people as elitist, uniformed, and a plethera of put downs. Anonimity, arrogance, and a key board are your friends I guess. You seldom, if ever, contribute anything of value (this includes your oppinions) to threads here. Most likely because if you treated people this way at arms leanght you'd be taking your meals thru a straw. I have no desire to trade barbs with you (I learned a long time ago, never argue with an idiot, people won't know who's who).
> Have a nice day.


Now you have to resort to name calling. That just tells me what level you're at.

Oh shucks, now you've gone and hurt my little feelings. I've been called an idiot by some Internet person on a keyboard. Wait....that's what you just accused me of doing. Pot/Kettle.

You getting personal on me is a joke. Frankly, your post about walmart is a joke. Stick to whatever you're good at. Business critiquing isn't it.

Your impressions of walmart are childish and uninformed. You sound like a walking cliche.

Did I hurt your little feelings? Sounds like it. People like you use put-downs like you have to avoid talking about the real issues. Everything you've accused me of is exactly what you're doing. Pot/Kettle.

You should be quiet. Your ignorance won't show as much.

Walmart is successful because it's used smart retailing. Nothing more, nothing less. They are as huge as they are because people LOVE them. If no one shopped there, it would look like your little country store across the street.

What you don't know would fill volumes. Go learn how to insult. You're not very good at it. You do exactly the things you accuse others of. That makes you a hypocrite. Take a look in the mirror.

As for your veiled threat of punching me, that makes you a real Internet tough guy doesn't it?

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I'm so scared of you.

21 misspelled words in your post. What exactly did you do while you were in school? Sleep? Draw pictures on your desk? You sure didn't pay much attention. You're almost illiterate.


----------



## cubby (Mar 19, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> (I learned a long time ago, never argue with an idiot, people won't know who's who).
> Have a nice day.


 


    Point Proven


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant we all just get along? This is a server dedicated to marijuana for goodness sake. We should all be holding hands and singing Kum bay ya


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i can't really go to wal mart in tennessee....i never took spanish....


...Learn...amigo!


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 19, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> cubby said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I learned a long time ago, never argue with an idiot, people won't know who's who. Have a nice day.




More name calling. Yes, you've proven my point about you perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 19, 2010)

Bonghits4jesus said:
			
		

> Cant we all just get along? This is a server dedicated to marijuana for goodness sake. We should all be holding hands and singing Kum bay ya


Shucks man, I was just starting to get into the pointless walmart bashing and getting name called.

I think you have a great idea though.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 19, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Their business strategy is one of the best in the entire world. That's why they are the largest retailer in the world.
> 
> Their employees are people right from your neighborhood. If you worked there, would you suddenly suck just because you decided to support your family by working there?
> 
> ...


maybe you don't get it...WAL-MART SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!


----------

